# Connected to the internet but all On demand channels say unavailable



## mcl77

Hi guys.
I have an hd dvr model 24-100
I have a wireless internet adaptor hooked up to it, and its picking up the internet wirelessly from my router.

I can view youtube videos, can get pictures, music and such from my computer, and can view channels 1000, 1100, and 999.

But if i go to any of the on demand channels like comedy central (1249) it says the channel is unavailable.

Does it take a while for these to work, or do i have to call direct tv to set them up??

I just hooked this up to the network about 5 hours ago.

Thanks for the help. This site has been great for info.


----------



## davring

Some should start showing up shortly, but it takes roughly 24 hours to fully populate.


----------



## mcl77

ok- i wasnt sure if it was hooked up correctly. I didnt realize direct tv had so many on demand channels. I just searched up a bit on it. 

I currently am not able to view anything in the on demand section. By that i mean i cant view any channels from 1000-1999 with exeption of 1000, 1100 and 1999
and those channels dont even show up on the guide


----------



## mcl77

just checked and all the channels are up now.
One last question.
I only have hbo as a premium channel, but when i go into showtime, tmc or any other premium on demand it doesnt say it cost anything to download. Are all of those premiums free for on demand?? even if i dont subscribe to them?


----------



## veryoldschool

mcl77 said:


> just checked and all the channels are up now.
> One last question.
> I only have hbo as a premium channel, but when i go into showtime, tmc or any other premium on demand it doesnt say it cost anything to download. * Are all of those premiums free for on demand?*? even if i dont subscribe to them?


!rolling
What will happen is you can download them and when you try to watch them, you'll get the message about them being unsubscribed and call DirecTV to have them added to your account.


----------



## mcl77

i figured as much.
I just didnt see a $$ symbol next to the shows, and didnt want to click on one and get charged.

Why no NHL, nfl or mlb network on demand??

so far this direct tv on demand is a huge disappointment. All the crap you have to do to get this running and its really a huge disappointment.


----------

